

Atom.io discussion - sicophrenic
http://discuss.atom.io/

======
finnn
No SSL? Even for login? What year is it?

------
thinxer
It's a discourse instance!

------
piratebroadcast
Explain Atom to me like I'm 5?

~~~
jameskilton
It's a code editor.

